# Anybody know how to make "Rosatella" sauce?



## Bill Mc (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm a looking for a recipe.


----------



## Bill Mc (Oct 20, 2009)

Nobody???


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 21, 2009)

Bill, I was trying to figure out exactly what this sauce is and if it could be called something else. Is it a favorite restaurant sauce, house brand so to speak? 

My recipe database is around 10 GIG and nothing comes up.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Oct 21, 2009)

I did a pretty thorough internet search, and it appears mostly to be a sauce used by Provino's and a few other local restaurants.

None of my usual recipe sites have it or anything with a similar name.



> Cannelloni Genovese - $11.95
> Pasta Stuffed with Ground Veal, Spinach & Cheese, Rosatella Sauce, Baked
> 
> 2390 Cobb Parkway - Smyrna, GA
> ...






> Pasta Papagallo
> $10.95 / $13.95
> Chopped grilled chicken and Italian sausage tossed with penne noodles and blended in our Rosatella cream sauce.
> 
> Café Milano · 875 Flat Shoals Road · Conyers, GA · 770-860-1144




I'd call the restaurant and tell them your intrigued by the sauce it was so good, and want to know what's in it,

or 

Alternatively, tell them you're in the ER because you had an allergic  reaction and you need to know exactly what are the ingredients.


----------



## Tugboat1 (Oct 21, 2009)

I like the ER suggestion. Simple, effective and very creative. [Guffaw.]


----------



## Bill Mc (Oct 21, 2009)

I'll be eating there soon and maybe they might give me the secret ingredients.

If so, I'll share. Then there's the ER approach.


----------



## tracvend (Oct 21, 2009)

Here is a quote from someone that has been eating at provino's for 25 years.... "We've been going to Provino's at locations all over town for over 25 years now. Salad and, of course, rolls are excellent. And as for the reviewer who said they use one sauce for everything, try mixing it up a bit. You can have them combine marinara and alfredo to make what they call rosatella sauce for just about any pasta


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 21, 2009)

> You can have them combine marinara and alfredo to make what they call rosatella sauce for just about any pasta



I have a friend who's a 4 Star Mediterranean chef and gave him a call this afternoon. Of course I'll spare the details of the conversation but he said that's basically what they are doing with this sauce. 

The base recipe would go something like this. Play around with it to get it the way you like it.

Rosatella Sauce

1 jar Marinara Sauce (your favorite)
1 small jar Alfredo Sauce
4 cloves of Garlic
12-16 Oz package whole Mushrooms
Fresh Basil (Dried will work as a sub)
Salt
Pepper
Olive Oil

Chop garlic and crush.  
Clean mushrooms and slice. (discard stems)

Add several tbsp of olive oil to a sauce pan, the garlic, and the mushrooms. Season to taste and cook on low-medium heat until the mushrooms are slightly tender.

Add the full jar of marinara and 1/2 of the alfredo sauce (or adjust to your liking) 
Stir until the sauce has a fairly dark pink color.

Add basil, re-season to taste and simmer over low heat for 30-40 minutes.

Note: Onions are optional......


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 21, 2009)

and btw, that guy cooks a Blackened New York strip with a brown gravy type sauce that's out of this world. Cut it with a fork and it'll melt in your mouth.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 21, 2009)

My wife asked at Provino's and they told her it is a mix of Alfredo and Marinara,as tracvend said earlier.


----------



## Bill Mc (Oct 21, 2009)

thanks a bunch.

That will be one of my next tries.


----------

